# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Driverless trucks, Starsky Robotics, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Starsky Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Starsky Tunnel Hill Pilot

Published on Aug 17, 2016




> Starsky Robotics moves for money in Tunnel Hill, GA.

----------


## Airicist

Starsky Robotics - Big day documentary

Published on Feb 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Starsky Robotics first freight

Published on Feb 28, 2017




> One February 3, 2017 Starsky Robotics moved their first freight on the highway.

----------


## Airicist

Starsky Robotics - The Long Haul

Published on Mar 8, 2018




> Short-documentary on Starsky Robotics and how it's CEO, Stefan Seltz-Axmacher, thinks driverless trucks will affect the world.

----------


## Airicist

STARSKY first drive

Published on Mar 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Starsky Robotics speed record for unmanned truck

Published on Jun 13, 2019




> Starsky Robotics set a record for the fastest unmanned road-legal vehicle. The Starsky truck hit 55 MPH with nobody on board in a recent test on the Selmon Expressway in Florida.

----------


## Airicist

First unmanned test on public highway

Published on Jun 26, 2019




> On June 16th, 2019 Starsky completed its first test driving a heavy-duty commercial truck for 9.4 miles along Florida’s Turnpike with no one in it: successfully navigating a rest area, merging onto the highway, changing lanes, and keeping a speed of 55 MPH. All without a human on-board.

----------

